# Urgent Home Needed for two 12 week old Kittens



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Rescued two approx 12 week old kittens today, went too a friends house but unfortunatly she cant keep them.

She's happy too keep them for a couple days, but so as they dont get too settled or stress out her current cat anymore, they need a new home ASAP.


Can any PF member help here?


Both black and white, one has a pink nose and is called Bella i believe and one with a black nose is called Molly.

Please?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh no I must've misunderstood your earlier thread  as I thought your friend was keeping them

Hope they find their forever home soon


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh no I must've misunderstood your earlier thread  as I thought your friend was keeping them
> 
> Hope they find their forever home soon


She cant now, her current cat was bullied before and isnt right now these kittens have turned up and rightly so, she's thinking about her resident cat


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I can still take them if transport can be provided x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm off to bed now as work tomorrow but I have replied on the thread in chat x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I also have a few others on my waiting list who may be on the way from Plymouth to Northampton, so if anybody could help with the transport, I might have to try and plan it in a few smaller routes to see if I can be really cheeky and get a car load on the way lol x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I also have a few others on my waiting list who may be on the way from Plymouth to Northampton, so if anybody could help with the transport, I might have to try and plan it in a few smaller routes to see if I can be really cheeky and get a car load on the way lol x


Im trying too get them into a foster home as they need to be out of the current place by sunday, i did say for them to go to CC's as its closer travel wise from me....but tbh wherever travel can be arranged too the quickest is best!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww hope they get settled soon , would be nice if they could stay together too


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I have posted on your other thread in chat and pm'd you.

I might be able to help you with a permanent home for these two poor babies depending on where you are located?

Hope to hear back from you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive texted Staysee to let her know of the offers, she should be back on soon.


----------

